# الجسد والدم على المذبح المقدس



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

الجسد والدم على المذبح المقدس

 ( المسيح الله الكمة المتجسد واحد لا يُقسم )


إن المسيح - له المجد - واحدٌ لا ينقسم ، ولا يُقسَّم إلى لاهوت أو إلى ناسوت ، ولا يمكن أن نفصل أو نحدد ما هو لاهوت أو ما هو ناسوت ، المسيح - له المجد - هو كلمة الله المتجسد ، فهو الله المتحد بالناسوت بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، وهو في العشاء الرباني ، وفي الكنيسة ، وعن يمين الآب ، هو هو بذاته المسيح الواحد غير المنفصل أو المجزأ إلى لاهوت وناسوت . وهذا هو تعليم الكنيسة الارثوذكسية على مر العصور.

فمفهوم الدم والجسد هو كما جاء في الكتاب المقدس وفي شكله العبراني القديم وفي شروحات الآباء القديسين ، غير المتأثر بالمقولات الفلسفية التي تُطلق عليه هذا اليوم في شكل المعجزات التي خرجت عن معنى السرّ الإلهي في عمقه الإلهي العظيم ، في موضوع بحثي يفصل أو يحدد الناسوت واللاهوت في شكل باهت فيه انفصال دون أن ندري .

فالدم على المذبح ليس ذلك السائل المركب من الخلايا الحية الموجودة في أنسجة الجسم ، والذي يقال طبياً إنه يوجد على الأقل احتياطي منه ، قدره كيلو جرام في الطحال. ولكن الدم على المذبح هو الحياة !!!

والجسد على المذبح ليس هو الانسجة والعظام وما فيها من تركيبات الكيمياء الحيوية والعضوية وما إليه حسب شرح الأطباء ، ولكن الجسد هو شخص المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد القائم من الأموات بكل مجده الفائق ، وهو الحياة .

ولذلك فإن أكل الجسد وشرب الدم إن شئنا أن نستعمل تعبيرات المسيح نفسه - له المجد - والرسول القديس بولس ، هو بكل يقين الاشتراك في حياة المسيح . إن الكتاب المقدس في صورته البسيطة الواضحة لا يعطينا أكثر من ذلك.

فنحن لا نتناول جزء من الذبيحة على أساس اننا نأخذ قطعة من رب المجد ( حاشا هذا تجديف ) ؛ وهذا تقسيم - في منتهى الجسارة والتعالي - للمسيح الواحد الغير منقسم قط ، لأن عظمة منه لا تكسر ، لأنه واحد لا يُقسم لعدة أجزاء ، فحتى لو الكاهن قسم الجسد ، فهو لا يقطع ويفصل المسيح الواحد ويعطي لكل متناول جزء من رب المجد غير المتجزأ أو منفصل ، هذا الانقسام يكون في البشر ومفهومهم القاموسي والفلسفي ، فالكنيسة سمته تقسيم وليس تقطيع أو انفصال لكي لا يذهب الذهن للمعنى القاموسي للكلمة ، فكل من يتناول يأخذ رب المجد بشخصه كاملاً متحداً به بشخصه الإلهي الممجد ، نائلاً قوة حياته ليُحيه ... ( من يأكلني يحيا بي )

وكل من يحاول الوصول إلى نظرة كتابية تؤيد مذهبه أو فكره الخاص في العشاء الرباني من شكل أو ملامح جسد أو ما هية التحويل الذي يحدث ، أو شرح تفاصيل لاهوت أو ناسوت ؛ سيخرج حتماً عن الإيمان المستقيم ويرتقي فوق مستواه البشري ويشرح ما لا يعنيه أو يفهمه ؛ لأنه سرّ إلهي فائق ، نستشعره بقوة الحياة الأبدية وسريانها فينا حينما نقرب ونتناول بإيمان واعي ليكون لنا شركه مع الله بالاتحاد بشخص الكلمة المتجسد ...

وليس في الكتاب المقدس تعليم يمكن أن يُقدِّم بشكل يقيني إلاَّ أننا نشترك في جسد المسيح له المجد كما يقول الرسول بولس في 1 كورنثوس 10.


( وسوف نعرض فيما بعد كتابات الآباء ومقاطع من صلوات القداس عن هذا السرّ العظيم الذي للتقوى )

منقـــــــولـــــــ

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> وكل من يحاول الوصول إلى نظرة كتابية تؤيد مذهبه أو فكره الخاص في العشاء الرباني من شكل أو ملامح جسد أو ما هية التحويل الذي يحدث ، أو شرح تفاصيل لاهوت أو ناسوت ؛ سيخرج حتماً عن الإيمان المستقيم ويرتقي فوق مستواه البشري ويشرح ما لا يعنيه أو يفهمه ؛ لأنه سرّ إلهي فائق ، نستشعره بقوة الحياة الأبدية وسريانها فينا حينما نقرب ونتناول بإيمان واعي ليكون لنا شركه مع الله بالاتحاد بشخص الكلمة المتجسد ...


 
موضوع جميل
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

> وليس في الكتاب المقدس تعليم يمكن أن يُقدِّم بشكل يقيني إلاَّ أننا نشترك في جسد المسيح له المجد كما يقول الرسول بولس في 1 كورنثوس 10.





جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (7 ديسمبر 2009)

رائع جدا يا نهيسى كعادتك ياخى فى كل مواضيعك ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

dr fakhry قال:


> رائع جدا يا نهيسى كعادتك ياخى فى كل مواضيعك ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


*منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى والكريم 


الرب معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى والكريم 


الرب معاكم​


----------



## النهيسى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


منتهى الشكر

للمرور الغالى والكريم 


الرب معاكم​


----------

